# Next on my do list.



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

No bake lemon cheesecake.


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

oh that sounds awesome !!! i havent done one of those before and my wife loves cheesecake...


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

suds, here's the one I intend to use, with some changes.

http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/No-Bake-Lemon-Cheesecake/

You have heard me preach about keepin it simple on here, so I will eliminate some of the work up front. I'll can the first three ingredients and buy a premade 9" graham cracker pie crust. Next I'll eliminate the evaporated milk and time to whip it and just buy a tub of whipped topping. Since I never made one before, I don't have a clue as to how it should taste, so I'll try for easy the first time. With lemon in it, it can't be but so bad. Next will be pineapple with some crushed fruit in it and third key lime. Then on to fruit in season, especially mountain huckleberries. Can't wait til they come in.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

Ended up making the first one outta lime. $h!t canned the evaporated milk joke and used whipped topping instead. Don't know who came up with whipping the evap milk into topping, but one of us had their head up their azz. Pie turned out fine. Next one was strawberry with whipped topping then strawberry glaze. Next will be my favorite, pineapple. All with the 9" graham cracker premade crust. It's not cheap to make, but on the river with a battery powered drill, a cooler of ice and a mixer beater chucked in the drill, it tastes jest fine after a bait of ribs and a dozen brews.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Gonna start calling you wd Crocker. 

Darin


----------

